# Aristocraft RDC 3 Car



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone bought one of these yet and how might they look and run ? I might be interested in one but was looking for feedback before buying.
Thank you.
Johnn


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

It is A great car


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I have no problem with the one I have. 

Loco Lee


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos please. 
they should run just as good as the older RDC's did. I always depower one truck.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is "Out for delivery" as of this morning, so I will be giving it a good look over this evening. I ordered some of the USAT people and an aristo engineer and conductor, and all arrive today. 

I'm not sure if I want to paint the whole sideframe black or not. NH had them both ways.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lee, you have a new RDC-3? Cool. I'm sure you already put a QSI in it. Can you comment on the disassembly, and any pictures? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you've seen the cars on the AC site do you need them here also?


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm waiting on the RDC sounds to be finished, and then I'll put a QSI in it. 

Loco Lee


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Loco Lee get on QSI to do some goose files, especially with oooooooooooooga ooooooooooooooooga horn in them!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I put a QSI in my RDC-1, since I know I can upgrade the sound file any time I want. The GP40 file, tweaked a bit is not bad. 

Beats running it on DC and/or no sound. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

.I can't do that. To me, that would be like having a Harley that sounds like a Honda. The RDC sound is being edited as we speak. I've worked out the mix, and it's just a matter of cutting it up, and making all the loops now. I can't give an exact date, but it will be soon. 

As far as the Goose goes, I've been tring to get one of those, but CO is a long way from FL. I'll be back on the west coast sometime in Sept. I'll see what I can do about getting one on that trip. It's not as easy as standing there with a hand held recorder. It takes a quiet place, and the owners have to approve it, and give me a place to do it, as well as the equipment has to be in good working order. I've made 3 trips to the west coast just to get the perfect recording of a K5LA horn. That sound will be out soon as well. 

Loco Lee


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now RJ , don't be smart. You know folks don't always visit the same sites as you or I .
plus I mean PHOTOS of their RDC's









Like this , in action, as in rail fanning in your own back yard.

Maybe you don't know???


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Phoenix has RDC sounds already.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I was looking at using the Aristo socket to make it dead easy. 

Wonder how/if the wiring changed in reference to the sound card also. 

Lee, you stated you had an RDC-3.... would you be so kind as to show/tell what has changed on the Aristo wiring? 

(I'm assuming you are very interested in products that have the Aristo socket to allow the QSI to just plug in)







(I am). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess they have to Marty cause folks here do not want to share there pics







. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have some NYC units on the way John, I will give you a honest opionion of them when they arrive.............

I will post some pictures then but i think Mark got his already so maybe he will post pictures of his.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been godawful hot here, and it this afternoon it poured down rain. But since the one thing that aristo didn't show on their website was how the lighting looks in the dark, I took some pics in the basement. You judge for yourself, but I think it looks good. One of the reasons I bought this car was to have a simple passenger train I could run at the end of the day. Easy to set up and take down. The lighting seems appropriate. The headlights are bright, as expected. The interior lighting is reasonable. 

RJ, just for you, I am posting these pictures here and on the aristo board.









Here is car 127 with the aristo engineer sitting at the controls. 










Next is a side view:










Here is a 3/4 wedge type shot which I think shows the real difference between the two lighting colors. The car is open under the roof grills, but the lighting you see there is actually coming in from outside. I'm not sure if the marker lights are actually lit or if that's just bleed over from the cab light. I think an operator would have a hard time seeing the track with the 'dome light' on, but it seems to be standard practice for large scale trains to run with the cab lights on. 











Looking up in to the car, you can easily see the 6 cap board. I was trying to get a shot of the conductor standing in the aisle. The red light is from the REVO. I was giving the car a go value of about 1 or 2. Just to get the headlights to come on. 











One of several USAT figures I glued in. She was the hottest one in the pack. Frankenstein was sitting two rows back. (Seen above) 












Looking down the track. This light seemed brighter in the basement. Still, much better than those old yellow LED's they used to use. 











The aristo engineer I glued in the cab of the RPO side seems pretty happy with his new digs. Note the wires were not carefully repositioned by me when I put all of this back together. Everything was really put in well when I opened it up yesterday. 











Nothing like railfanning on the test track, eh Marty?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Mark 
as for the dome lights I reach in with black paint and cover most of the bulb. easy and looks better. is the coupler body mounted? wonder if it will couple with the older ones.?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Mark but you forgot to post the pics of the install and were the PNP board ins located. Everyone so far had been beating around the bush. Lets see the real meat and potatoes. What is so hard about the request.







. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yo RJ,

The board is located in the passenger side of the car, in the roof with the PNP socket facing down. Did you see my picture? Those LED's are the ckt board. The revo is in the socket. This will all be very very very clear to you when you get yours and take out the 10 screws. I was racing the clock and my 2 year old woke up early. That ended all work on the car and I didn't even think to take a picture. I jammed the whole thing back together this morning while I was making breakfast and watching Elmo. Not sure it would show you anything, since it is a circuit board mounted In the roof. I did bend the one LED a little out of the way when I installed the REVO. 


There's nothing to hide. It is very simple. 



Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ELMO ?????? Thats who RJ reminds me of !!!!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Thanks, you're welcome. 

Yes, the couplers are body mounted. I imagine they are the same or similar to what came with the original RDC-1. I don't have one so I can't confirm. 

That's a good idea on the dome light. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no! Is RJ a small, red, furry monster?! Yikes! Does he have a goldfish named Dorothy?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My Question about RDC-1 and RDC-3 Prototype Did RDC-1 and RDC-3 pulling couple passenger cars and Freight cars? Everytime i looking Every photos There one is a Ouebec,North Shore& Labrador Railway. One SD40-2 one RDC-3 and 4 RDC-1. All unit is together with MU they pulling long Fright trains. Why they doing that?


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

They MU the RDC's to the SD40. There is no way that an RDC can pull much more than it's self. If you want to go up a grade greater than 1/2 a percent, you need to have both motors running. RDC's were not made to climb hills, or move freight. The original motors were Detroit 671's. IE, a crane motor. They were also used in small fishing boats, and for generators on larger fishing boats, and tugs. 

I haven't had a chance to dig into my new one yet. Since I was gone for almost two months, I now have trains stacked up everywhere that need to have decoders installed. I can tell you that when I do work on my RDC, there will be a few changes made. I will be changing out the lights in the car body for something a little less blue, and not as bright. The cab light will also be dimmer. 

Loco Lee


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

At least I do not watch the show nor do i really know who or what he is. Guess you guys are into toons. 

BTW seen some pics of the RDC car pulling a flues side observation car. Was a Rock Island unit looked cool. And yes BTW the couplers mount is the same as the RDC 1 Later RJD


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Jul 2010 07:38 PM 
I always depower one truck. 

Hi Marty,

Why depower one truck?

Also, does anyone have a good way to remove the factory railroad markings to change one to a different railroad?

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Elmo is from Sesame Street. He's a muppet, not a cartoon!! Elmo wikipedia page  If you have grandkids, neices or nephews or know anyone under the age of 30, they will know who Elmo is! You may have been aware of him, too. I was a little too old for Sesame Street when he was first introduced in the mid 80s. 

BTW, I was looking at the car this morning before I went to work and I think I can get the picture you were looking for through the window. I might have time later on this evening to take that picture, edit and post it. Still want it?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Not to put words in Marty's mouth, but I suspect he depowers one truck so that he can increase his run time.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 26 Jul 2010 12:15 PM 
Jerry,

Not to put words in Marty's mouth, but I suspect he depowers one truck so that he can increase his run time. 


Hi Mark,

Run time? Now that's something that never would have occurred to me.

Jerry


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Also, does anyone have a good way to remove the factory railroad markings to change one to a different railroad?

Jerry 





You're probably talking about the marking on the ends. I didn't need to change them on my BC Rail RDC-1, but I did want to personalize it for my personal railraod. The stripe across the top of the sides was a blue that's close enough to what I used for my Cheektowaga Central S4 (D&H Avon Blue), but there was a red and white stripe across the length of the car. The stripes had a good depth to them that indicated they were applied on top of the blue. So I grabbed a sharp Exacto knife, held my breath, and gently scraped a bit.


Turned out that Aristo applied the blue first, then the white, then the red. There was enough thickness that I could remove the top two layers and leave a nice clean blue background for my lettering. By the time I got to the second side, I was hardly sweating at all. The lettering was decals from a guy whose name ryhmes with Ceradleaf. I think it looks pretty good.


Whether this information helps anyone, I don't know. But, if you can feel levels of paint, you might want to try a simple scraping. FYI - I also removed some black lettering from an area of the silver section between windows with brake fluid and a rag. Worked great also.


Jack
Head Honcho
Cheektowaga Central RR


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

a guy whose name ryhmes with Ceradleaf. 

Am I the worst typist, or what?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, many people have derailing problems with the RDC. 

One reason is that the trucks are not very flexible, and the major reason is just the length does not live well with poor trackwork. 

Having traction tires on it can make it run worse in these conditions, when the RDC rocks a bit one truck can lose traction (lose contact with rails) and the other one, instead of slipping, may "grab" because of the traction tires, thus increasing the frequency of derailments. 

I removed my traction tires and that cleared things up (although subsequently I improved my trackwork)... some people also leave the traction tires on one truck and make the other freewheeling... the concept is the same, basically. 

Not sure if this is Marty's personal reason, but it's a common "solution". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The original motors were Detroit 671's. IE, a crane motor 

Are you sure about that? A 6-71 is pretty small motor...I think the one's that I used to ride (ie CN/Via)had bigger engines than that--maybe old 6-110's or 8v-71's at least. I'm sure they were repowered many times though--I'm sure just about every Jimmy two stroke has been stuffed in them at one time or another. If I remember correctly they used tank drivelines. 

Keith


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 26 Jul 2010 03:45 PM 
The original motors were Detroit 671's. IE, a crane motor

Are you sure about that? A 6-71 is pretty small motor...I think the one's that I used to ride (ie CN/Via)had bigger engines than that--maybe old 6-110's or 8v-71's at least. I'm sure they were repowered many times though--I'm sure just about every Jimmy two stroke has been stuffed in them at one time or another. If I remember correctly they used tank drivelines. 

Keith According to wiki they were the 6-110's... 2 in each RDC....but as you say re-powered units could have had different engine combinations.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Diesel_110



Gary


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

All I can tell you is that when I recorded it, they said it was a 671. I actualy thought that a 671 was big for the size of the box on the side of the thing. Also, they are electric, just like a locomotive, but with a twist. They are duel motored, and each motor powers one axel on each truck. So say for example you had one facing North and South on a track. If you start the engine from the North end, you will start the engine on the East side, and it will only power the northern ends of the two trucks. If you want to power the southern ends of the trucks, you have to start the other motor from the southern end of the car, and that would crank the motor on the west side. They only had 4 notches, and idle. Notch 1 and 2 were real weak, even with both motors running. Notch 3 would start to get you going, and 4 would move you down the track. Allot of them were only driven from one end, and the second cab was hardley used at all. Well, that's about all I can tell ya. There are people that can tell you much more than me, so I'll get back to installing decoders. Oh, one more bit of news. Josh is almost done with the RDC sounds, and the owner of QSI has agreed to make it top priority, and get it done ASAP. 
Now, if I could just capture that Goose. 

Loco Lee


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a big difference in the sound between a 6-71 (which is a V engine) and the inline 6-110 engine. You may want to find another one to record if you're after the right sound for the average Budd car. Also, I don't believe the drive is electric-- I think it is a strickly mechanical drive--transmission/torque converter failures were pretty common. I'm not trying to nit pick, I just want you to get the right sound that's all. 

Keith


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

According to The Great Book of Trains the RDC had "Two General Motors Type 6-110 six cylinder 275hp (205kW) diesel engines mounted beneath the floor, each driving the inside axle of one bogie, via longitudinal cardan shafts and gearing."

"Budd's VP for engineering, Maj-Gen G.M. Barnes had heard of a new V-6 diesel engine being developed by General Motors for tank propulsion. Furthermore he had had experience of torque-convertor transmission while in the army."

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By JackM on 26 Jul 2010 01:51 PM 


You're probably talking about the marking on the ends.Jack
Head Honcho
Cheektowaga Central RR





Hi Jack,

No it is not the ends as much as overall appearance. If I buy one I would probably want to change it to Rock Island and looking at the options I don't care for the end colors of the NYC (even though they are authentic) which otherwise would have been the easiest to modify. It does not have to look like a real Rock Island RDC did - it just needs to NOT look look like another railroad's RDC.

The end colors of the New Haven would be a problem but perhaps I could cover them with a decal. Otherwise the NH would probably be the easiest to convert.

The PENN - READING - SEASHORE might be my best choice if I could remove the PENN - READING - SEASHORE lettering and side logo. I can't tell if there are any other markings that would have to be removed.

I thought that perhaps being aluminum there might be an easy way to remove the markings. If not Brother silver tape with black lettering may be my best option. It looks good enough but needs to be replaced every few years.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I think I recall reading that the C&NW car has the least amount of paint and decoration, and may be easier to modify.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 27 Jul 2010 07:09 AM 
Jerry,

I think I recall reading that the C&NW car has the least amount of paint and decoration, and may be easier to modify. 


Hi Mark,

The C&NW car would have been my first choice and I probably would not have modified it but from what I have seen it is not on the list of new RDC's and I don't know if it is scheduled for re-release.

Perhaps I need to contact Aristo and see if it will be coming anytime soon. The catalog I have (2008-2009) does not have any RDC's in it.

I did find this











and it looks like it was made in 2002.

That would be perfect for me.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

art22854 rdc 3 c&nw

Aristo posted these will arrive on 8/15/2010, a little over two weeks.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 27 Jul 2010 11:19 AM 
Jerry,

art22854 rdc 3 c&nw

Aristo posted these will arrive on 8/15/2010, a little over two weeks. 


Hi Mark,

That is GREAT NEWS!

I'll happily wait for them to arrive.

Thanks for the info as it kept me from making a mistake by ordering one of the currently available ones.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

You could always get two and reletter the one for the Rock Island. Seems like it would be a really easy paint scheme to do.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 27 Jul 2010 12:39 PM 
Jerry,

You could always get two and reletter the one for the Rock Island. Seems like it would be a really easy paint scheme to do. 


Hi Mark,

If the paint scheme is as simple as it appears the C&NW would be a prime choice for converting to another railroad. Your suggestion is something that occurred to me but while I am from Chicago, the C&NW never ran in Arkansas but the Rock Island did. If it is easy to convert I may end up with two for an eastbound and a westbound Rock Island set. With just two cars to make up two trains it would be a great choice for rainy days when I might have to take things down quickly and if they did get wet they might prove to be fairly water resistant.

Jerry


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Good News on the RDC sounds. I checked to see about the motor recording, and it is a Detroit 6/110 like Jerry said, and the sound set should be done in a couple of weeks at most. There is special programming required to make it operate like the prototype, and they are working on that as I type this out. Does anyone know what motor blocks are under it, or what other loco from Aristo uses these blocks?? 

Loco Lee


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Loco Lee on 27 Jul 2010 04:33 PM 
Good News on the RDC sounds. I checked to see about the motor recording, and it is a Detroit 6/110 like Jerry said, and the sound set should be done in a couple of weeks at most. There is special programming required to make it operate like the prototype, and they are working on that as I type this out. Does anyone know what motor blocks are under it, or what other loco from Aristo uses these blocks?? 

Loco Lee 



I remember reading in the Aristo forum that the RDC-3 uses the FA-1 motor blocks.

Thanks for the updates on the RDC sounds...much appreciated.

Gary


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Gary, I'll pass that on. 

Loco Lee


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was reading Greg's comments about traction tires on the RDC-1, and just want to clarify that on the RDC-3, there are no traction tires. These appear to be the standard 2 axle motor block used on the most recent FA, RS-3, U25B, eggliner, etc.. The 'rocker' side of the motor blocks face the center of the car. The axles do not extend in to the sideframes, same as on the other 'newer' 4 axle diesels. 

I had hoped to be able to give a better operating report on this engine, but haven't had a chance to do any real running yet. Maybe tonight. 

Mark


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 28 Jul 2010 07:07 AM 
Hey guys,

I was reading Greg's comments about traction tires on the RDC-1, and just want to clarify that on the RDC-3, there are no traction tires. 

Mark


For a single RDC no traction tires should be OK but I ended up having to add traction tires (from some of my FA-1's) to my Doodlebugs because without traction tires they had a hard time pulling the coach behind them.

I guess Aristo cannot win. I remember before they had traction tires they got complaints for not having them. Then they started using traction tires and complaints came about the traction tires so now we are back to square one with no traction tires.

Actually for a single unit like the RDC or FA-1 it is probably best not to have traction tires to increase track electrical contact but for multiple units electrically MUed together I love traction tires. Hopefully Aristo has stayed with the screw on wheels which makes it easy to replace wheels without traction tires with wheels that have traction tires.

My 10% grades to and from my storage yards are one big reason why I like traction tires.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you do not need the traction tires the locos perform quite well without them. Glade they are not on the new units. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No tires is indeed good news. 

The wheels have a taper fit on the axles and use a screw on the end, that's current production for the non "prime mover" gearboxes. 

There will be fewer derailments w/o the tires. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I am going to get an RDX-3. I want to recreate the picture I saw of a Cape Cod (NH) train in the summer of 1956.Needan RDC-1 as well. 
LAO


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Huuuuuuuuuuum RDX 3 I'd like to see that one. Must be experimental. Jerry you need traction tire wheels? I gots plenty if you need em. Later RJD


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

The test engineers name was Chuck Yeager.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By aceinspp on 29 Jul 2010 06:10 AM 
Huuuuuuuuuuum RDX 3 I'd like to see that one. Must be experimental. Jerry you need traction tire wheels? I gots plenty if you need em. Later RJD 

Thanks RJ. I may need some.

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw one of the new RDC-3's in our LHS last night--they sure are nice looking engines. I was a bit disappointed with the interiors but better than nothing at all! I remember in the real Budd cars the conductor would come through and reverse all the seats for the return trip. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just received some of Loco Lee's sound clips for the RDC and for an F7. They sound very nice, and I'm hoping we will see them in the very near future. 

As everyone knows, QSI has not had an RDC sound for some time. You can clearly tell the motor is not the standard GP diesel. 

What was particularly exciting was the F7 sound, where the startup and shutdown was really detailed and distinctive. Lee said the F7 engineer had never been to notch 8 before on that loco! (It's on an excursion line). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets hope the sound makes it out by the time the 2nd shipment of RDC 3s arrive. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

So I had a chance to run this car over the weekend. 

Notes: I have a terribly ballasted and leveled railroad. There are multiple small verticle kinks and there are spots along the line where i am out of side to side level by maybe 2-3 degrees. I didn't even notice the one spot until I was running the LGB Mikado Saturday morning. It looked like it was nearly ready to roll off the track, yikes! 

I had no derailments or tracking problems of any kind. I ran the Budd car in both directions at full speed no problems. The only incident that occured was operator error. I left a run thru switch set for diverging and when I reversed the Budd car, I slammed in to the front of the mallet. No damage. 

The lighting as shown in the pictures above looked great at night. The headlight is very bright and looks good. The interior lighting is not offensive, and even the cab light didn't seem that bad from 25 feet away.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the 2nd shipment will be delayed a few weeks so maybe QSI can get the sound out for the unit by then. Would be nice. Be nice to have a new sound and be first on the block.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, like a real recording of a real RDC and hearing all the four "gears"? 

By the way, I could not change the notch speeds with CV 55.21.0. Not surprised. Momentum did not change them. PID experiments tomorrow. 

Try the doppler shift on the horn. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now here a twist. AC says that they had no choice when it came to loading this last container. So it was loaded with the new RMT O scale stuff and they left off one of the RDC cars. And wouln't you know it was my road name







. C&NW what a bummer. Guess I'll save some bucks and go shopping else where. Later RJD


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Do the RDC's come with a speaker installed?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, in the blister... not too bad one... 

Greg


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Greg,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Most Aristo Locos come with speakers. Later RJD


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By aceinspp on 06 Aug 2010 06:01 PM 
Most Aristo Locos come with speakers. Later RJD 

I was aware of that but I could not figure out where they would put a speaker in a RDC (or a Doodlebug).

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Doodlebug is one that does not have a speaker. The RDCs have always had the speakers. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Loco Lee on 27 Jul 2010 04:33 PM 
Good News on the RDC sounds. I checked to see about the motor recording, and it is a Detroit 6/110 like Jerry said, and the sound set should be done in a couple of weeks at most. There is special programming required to make it operate like the prototype, and they are working on that as I type this out. Does anyone know what motor blocks are under it, or what other loco from Aristo uses these blocks?? 

Loco Lee 



Hey Skippy, Is the sound flie ready yet???????????????????????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick go to there web site and you can down load the file. Sounds great. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks RJ..........


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, 

I'm pleased to announce the RDC Soundset of Q2 Upgrade v. 
1.16.0.0. The new version is available here 

. 

You must install this new version in order to access any of the new 
sounds listed below. 

As many of you know we have been working on a sound file for the Budd 
Rail Diesel Car for some time now, well we've finally finished it and 
it's available for download! This new sound required an entire new 
firmware build in order to accommodate the particular idiosyncrasies 
of the twin Detroit Diesel motors which power these locos. It should 
be mentioned that this file works very prototypically in terms of the 
timing of the transitions between notches so it is highly recommended 
that you run with some momentum programmed into CVs 3 and 4 for the 
most realistic effect. I use 30, and 20 

Here are the two files: 

1041-478 G Scale As Delivered Version. Single Chime Air Horn 
1041-479 G Scale New Haven Version. Hancock Air Whistle 

They can be downloaded here 

. 

I'd like to thank the Fayette Central Railroad for allowing me to 
come and record this unique beast! I hope you enjoy them! 

New Features and Improvments: 

Improved Preview of Baldwin Diesel Motors (also applies to new "EMD 
567 FP7 1st gen" motor) 

New Sounds: 

A shortened version of the Cass Shay #5 steam Generator which makes 
it more usable in Cut & Paste with less memory conflicts 

Firebell: For use with Aerotrains, Zephyrs and other streamlined 
diesels. 

SantaFe_6_Chime whistle. This is a recording of the Santa Fe LFM 192 
6 chime whistle, done for the Santa Fe modelers society. 

Thanks to MD Whistles in Fairmont WV. for providing us the prototype to record. 
WabCo E1 horn. This was recorded from the DS-44-1000 at SMS Rail. 
RDC Bell, from Fayette Central RDC. 
RDC Horn, Small unknown single chime from Fayette Central RDC. 
EMD567_FP7 motor. 
This is a new recording of the EMD 567 taken from 
an ex Southern FP7 in Spencer NC, this one utilizes the same new 
diesel firmware that was designed for the Baldwin sound files. This 
new method creates more realistic action between idle and notch 1 
making the overall feel of the motor much more prototypical. 

Bug Fix: 

In some previous versions a qcv file saved by Q2 Upgrade would have 
bad values for the first several lines of the file, making it 
unreadable by Quantum CV Manager, if the qcv file was read in first, 
the problem would not occur. This has been remedied so you can now 
save qcv files from Q2 Upgrade normally and then access them from 
Quantum CV Manager. 

Fun Stuff: 

We've been asked a lot recently about "Doodlebug" sounds. We have 
arranged to record one of the last remaining units with an EMC gas 
electric motor on the planet next spring. IN THE MEANTIME, we were 
poking though some of our un-used records and we stumbled upon the 
motor sound we had done for Eureka's Australian 620/720 Railcars. We 
discovered that the motor works particularly well for the Doodlebug. 
It's not perfectly prototypical but it sounds great. 

For The Future: 

We've already mentioned the Zephyr once, it should be mentioned 
officially that we have arranged to record possibly the last running 
Winton 201 in the world so we will soon have appropriate sounds for 
the Zephyr streamliners. 
The highly sought after EMD 710 is finally nearing completion. We've 
been working very hard on this one and hope to have it available 
within the month, keep your eyes, and ears peeled for it! 

Enjoy the new sounds and happy railroading! 

Loco Lee


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Lee! Drove home from work, got out the laptop, and updated my Q2upgrade program to 16.0.0 and then loaded the new sound. It's a little more "polished" it seems from the Beta you sent me. 

Overall the volume is a bit low out of the box. I'll experiment and then put recommended changes on my site, as I usually do. 

One funny thing: when you do the F9 shutdown, you get the very loud (by comparison) idling thump thump sound as on the Alco sounds.. that needs to be changed... you have to go "through" that sound to do a complete shutdown, which is very nice with the twin diesels! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing they forgot is that you can not adjust the volume in the cut and past section for the motor sound. All others sounds can be adjusted. Also on the review sounds you can not rev up the motor and you can not hear it. Other than that you just ajust through the CVs once loaded. Later RJD


----------

